# GPU-Z v0.2.0 ONLY - BUGS ONLY



## lemonadesoda (May 3, 2008)

First off, the SCREENSHOT tool to upload directly to TPU is *brilliant *and saves a lot of time   However, isnt a .png file format preferred? Anyway, .gif is working just fine.







Issues: I think the BIOS version reported is the ATI Atom BIOS, ie. the BOOT (VGA) BIOS on the card that works WITHOUT driver, and is provided by ATI.  I think what we also need, is the BIOS version/date (string?) that is used when NOT in VGA mode, and is essentially the BIOS that is used by windows drivers specific to each card vendor. Hope you understand what I mean... 

Take a look at the output from RBE for the 3850 AGP cards, as example. The Atom BIOS is the same for all cards, 10.077.... but the BIOS version strings and dates and the .bin is different from different manufacturers. It would be useful to show these BIOS strings/dates in GPU-Z

But I'm no expert, I might be miunderstanding how it works.


----------



## bowman (May 3, 2008)

Everything is fine, it's just that I.. don't have Vista 64bit. I have 32bit. And I'm positive I didn't manage to install drivers for 64bit Vista for the card (would they even work if I did?).


----------



## W1zzard (May 3, 2008)

gif is perfectly fine for what you want to show and is supported by pretty much any software known to man. also it produces smaller files than jpeg or png24

i'll look into that vista issue


----------



## W1zzard (May 3, 2008)

vista issue fixed... oh the embarassment ..


----------



## W1zzard (May 3, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> and is essentially the BIOS that is used by windows drivers specific to each card vendor.



sorry, that doesnt exist. each card has a single bios which is used by the driver for some (not all) functions. the driver does not magically load another bios for each card.

yes, it is possible that bioses are different yet have the same atombios version number. the atombios version number is like the basic operating code - minus the settings. so the same atombios version and newer bios date will be no different, other than a few settings


----------



## bowman (May 3, 2008)

That was quick! Another person in this thread says that PCI-E detection is reversed as well. I don't know, but maybe you should look at it.



Ihatethedukes said:


> LOL he's got his Vista/vista64 and PCIe and PCIE2.0 crossed.


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 4, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> driver does not magically load another bios for each card.


No one is suggesting magic loads.

Some cards have the SAME ATI Atom BIOS number, but DIFFERENT BIOS string, and different date, and MOST IMPORTANTLY, different settings in them, like fanspeed, memory speeds, volts, etc.

BUT there may be more to it that just "settings", since there was a discussion about fanspeed control not working on some cards, which was FIXED with a later BIOS. But the ATI Atom BIOS remained the same. But BIOS string and date changed.

= the BIOS string and date ARE important pieces of info.

With the current GPUZ display of information, it might look like two different cards have the same BIOS, when in fact, they *dont.*


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 4, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> gif is perfectly fine for what you want to show and is supported by pretty much any software known to man. also it produces smaller files than jpeg or png24



In every screenshot I do, .png (as saved by irfanview) is about half the size of .gif.

But I do understand that .gif is probably _a lot easier _to implement


----------



## W1zzard (May 4, 2008)

actually gif was harder than png. take a gpuz screenshot and save it as png.. how big is it ? 15kb as gif


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 4, 2008)

Yes sir! 14K (gif) vs. 9K (png).  But I'm not complaining. .gif is OK.  But if you do a fullscreen screenshot (desktop), then typically, the .gif is 300k and the .png is 120k.  Big savings when doing desktop screenshots using .png. For the small GPUZ window, the issue is moot.


----------

